# Recognition of Romanian medical degree.



## WingCommander (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me what is the recognition of Romanian MD in the world?
Iv heard Romanian medical degrees aren't recognized in Pakistan. Is it true?
Is the standard of Education in Romania any good? 

Please could someone also give me information on Grigore T. Popa uni of Medicine and Pharmacy, Iasi.
Which university in Romania is the best?
I need lots of info about medicine in Romania..... any one willing to help me out please?

kind regards.


----------



## therapy (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes. Romanian Medical schools are recognized in every country of the world. It is an EU certified medical degree that enables you to enter residency in 26 EU countries (even if you are a non-EU citizen) except the UK - where Non-EU Romanian medical school graduates need to write the PLAB Exam. It allows you to write board exams like United States-USMLE and all other countries medical board examination. I hope this information helps. Take care


----------

